# Jeffrey Campbell shoe sizing?



## xjsbellamias13

Does anybody have any experience with Jeffrey Campbell shoes? I want to order a pair online, but am not sure if I should get a size 6 or 6 1/2. Do they tend to run small, big, or true to size? TIA!


----------



## Izznit

I have the class booties, and I got them in my normal size. HOWEVER, for the first few wears, I seriously lost the feeling in my toes because it was so tight. After I broke them in, they became my most comfortable and favorite shoes EVER.

You can go a half size up, but it might not be so molded to your foot after... and in my experience with sizing up in shoes, if they're too big you get an ugly crease at the tip of the shoe...

I also have a pair of the flats, and I really regret not sizing up... 

So I would say his *shoes run small, from a 1/2 size to a whole size.*


----------



## kimberang

I got a pair of vintage-style mary janes before and I got them for the normal size.  Though here, I think it really depends on the width of your feet as well.  They are more of M's so it's right in the middle.


----------



## kimberang

Here are my JC's that I got.  They fit me well with legging/stockings but without, they are a bit wide.  Maybe because I have really narrow and slim feet.


----------



## glitterglo

I got the opening ceremony style booties in a 6 and my usual size is 5 or 5.5.  So I'd say they run about half a size small.


----------



## plain jane doe

I will have to double check this when I get home, but I believe my JC flats are size 8. I normally wear 7 1/2 but frequently have to size up to 8 because I find most shoes narrow. However, I think JC is on the wider side as these fit perfectly.


----------



## meganfm

I just bought a pair of oxfords-I'm usually an 8.5 or 9 and I got a 9 and they fit really well.


----------



## plain jane doe

plain jane doe said:


> I will have to double check this when I get home, but I believe my JC flats are size 8. I normally wear 7 1/2 but frequently have to size up to 8 because I find most shoes narrow. However, I think JC is on the wider side as these fit perfectly.



Okay, I have to take this back. My flats are a size 7. So I'm of no help at all here. Although I do find in general that I can wear a smaller size in flats than in boots.


----------



## veryvain1985

Normally I wear 8.5, but I bought the Jeffrey Campbell Mel sandals in 9.
They fit perfectly.


----------



## EisleyJane

I am looking to buy some cute Jeffery Campbell shoes and I have been hearing his shoes run smaller? Does that mean if i wear an 8 I would wear a 9? Does anyone own any shoes by him? Thank you


----------



## diorfashion

I own one pair of his shoes, a pair of boots from this season, and I found them to be true to size.  Meaning I ordered my regular US size, and they were perfect.  I hope this helps.


----------



## misstsips

yeah ive heard their true to size as well


----------



## carebear90

Does anyone know how the Jeffrey Campbell Charlie clogs fit? Im usually a 7.5-8 so im not sure if i should order the 38 or 39...


----------



## nordia5

They def run small! about half a size.


----------



## carebear90

okay i have very narrow feet so I just ordered the 38, fingers crossed that they fit!!


----------



## i <3 shoes

nordia5 said:


> They def run small! about half a size.



same for me! i'm a size 6 and jc's are usually a bit big for me.


----------



## schlindsay

I have my eye on the Rally sandals, does anyone have these? 
Nordstrom only has an 8.5 online. I'm normally an 8 or 8.5. Should I go with the 8.5 or find a 9?
I tried an 8 in JC at Nordstrom Rack and my toes were over the edge.


----------



## AestHetiC

i wear a 7 and i usually always fit a 7 except for the ticks.


----------



## IrisCole

For me the flats run almost a size small, but anything that's a wedge or a platform runs TTS.


----------



## dozzaroo

I find JC runs large for some strange reason. I bought the Roller 2 wedge sandals and had to size down 1 full size! Normally a US size 9 (eu 40) but had to buy a size 8 in these and got some short booties and they are 8.5.

However,the slip in sandals , normally runs TTS or half size smaller.


----------



## rileygirl

I just bought  his clogs and had to get the 38 since there's no half sizes.  I am a us 7.5.


----------



## Talinder

They ran small for me. At least half a size if not more.


----------



## Pookiebear

schlindsay said:


> I have my eye on the Rally sandals, does anyone have these?
> Nordstrom only has an 8.5 online. I'm normally an 8 or 8.5. Should I go with the 8.5 or find a 9?
> I tried an 8 in JC at Nordstrom Rack and my toes were over the edge.



I bought the 'buckles' sandal from Nordstrom and had to size up for that Dane reason. I'm normally a 6.5 but my toes were hanging over the edge. Luckily the size 7 still worked and my toes stayed within the shoe. I also added a petal thing to prevent my feet from slipping forward.


----------



## canada's

i only have one pair of JCs from oak two winters ago. i got the 8 even though i am usually a 7 because i read online they ran small and there were no half sizes in this particular boot. the 8 fits me perfectly and i've never owned a size 8 shoe in my life and have narrow feet.


----------



## imlvholic

I have about 5-6 pairs of JCs, all platforms. Mostly they run 1/2 size small for me because I'm wide in front, so I usually order a half to a full size up. I love JC shoes esp. his platforms, I got a gray Mary Rok, Camel Snick, Black Charlie Clogs, black gladiator (forgot the name), black Ann laceup boot & the 99 in black.  Some of his new styles are way over the top though.


----------



## hipmama

I think it varies on shoe style and the width of your feet and heel.  I normally wear a size 9.  I have the Tick Wedge (they are peep toe) and found that I should have bought a 8.5.  I think you should first read online reviews of other customers. That always helps me when I purchase shoes online.  Good Luck!


----------



## Espinosa

Ladies, I usually take an 8.5 to a 9 for shoes. I want to buy a pair of JC boots and I was wondering if a 9.5 would be Ok? The particular ones I want are the Potion boots.


----------



## Hoodster777

I'm not sure...if they were normal boots I would say get the 9.5, but since they have those cut outs, maybe you're better off getting them in a 9.

I just bought the Helena sandals, and I got a 7, and I'm usually a 7.5-8 in most shoes (Coach, Tory Burch, and Betsey Johnson I'm a 7).


----------



## hyacinthus

Espinosa said:


> Ladies, I usually take an 8.5 to a 9 for shoes. I want to buy a pair of JC boots and I was wondering if a 9.5 would be Ok? The particular ones I want are the Potion boots.



I have tried these on and I find them to be true to size...I would suggest that you get the 9. Your feet may slip a bit in anything larger.

In general, I find Jeffrey Campbell boots to be TTS, as are the wedges. For example, I wear 7.5 to 8, and I took an 8 in both the Rilla boot and X-On platform wedge .


----------



## Espinosa

^ Thanks for the input ladies!


----------



## candy2100

I have bought two pairs of Jeffrey Campbell shoes.  The first pair were close-toed heels, and the second was lace-up, open-toed booties.  The close-toed hurt, and I got rid of them.  The open-toed shoes are perfect and comfortable.  I like them alot.

I would say the sizing depends on the style of the shoe.  If I ever see a pair of close-toed shoes that I liek again I will try ordering a half size bigger in hope that I won't have the same problem.


----------



## Espinosa

Ladies, do you think a 9.5 would fit? I have broad feet.


----------



## dpgyrl026

6 1/2 for the oxfords.  For their clogs, I'd push closer to a 7.  I'm a 6 1/2 usually.


----------



## Espinosa

I couldn't resist, a 9.5 was the only size left and it was a steal for $86. If they don't fit I guess I could pass them on to my sis.


----------



## babybluegirl

i'm looking at the 99 Lace Up Wedge...was wondering how they fit though.  my feet are somewhere between a 9 and a 10 and are kinda wide.  if i buy a 10, will that work?   TIA!


----------



## AestHetiC

babybluegirl said:


> i'm looking at the 99 Lace Up Wedge...was wondering how they fit though. my feet are somewhere between a 9 and a 10 and are kinda wide. if i buy a 10, will that work?  TIA!


 
almost all the JC shoes i have are TTS if you're going to be wearing socks or anything i'd recommend sizing up. better to have them a bit loose than small.


----------



## lovebot

I'm about to purchase the Jeffrey Campbell Broome St Pump Wedge Wooden Heel and the Ticks, I'm usually a size 9, my feet are a bit on the wide side. should i stick to the 9, or go up half a size or a 10?


----------



## Mia Bella

I have a pair of cuffed JC flats and they're TTS. Usually with all heels (by brand I've never owned before) I usually go 1/2 a size up to be safe.


----------



## AestHetiC

lovebot said:


> I'm about to purchase the Jeffrey Campbell Broome St Pump Wedge Wooden Heel and the Ticks, I'm usually a size 9, my feet are a bit on the wide side. should i stick to the 9, or go up half a size or a 10?


 
I tried on the broome's and own the ticks, they are both TTS and i have chubby/wide feet. HTH!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

does anyone have the pixie wedge?

i have tb reva flats in a 9.5 and i'm a eur 40 in most shoes (i usually have to size up to a 40.5 or 41 in high end designers like cl, mj, lanvin, miu  miu, etc.) 

i really don't know what size i need to get..?  i won't be able to return them because i'm in the UK


----------



## shoespy

I wear a size 7 and I find that they fit me perfectly. I think they are pretty true to size. I've been kind og obsessed with JC lately. I wanted to know if anyone has ever bought his shoes from ebay. They are a lot of really cute ones and my girlfriend just got these really amazing boots on there for 100 dollars that I saw in Nordstroms for over $200. I have my eye on this really cute clog now but it's at $80 right now and it could go up; and honestly I bought 4 pairs of his shoes this week, I actually had to sneak them in the house past my hubby. But i really like these clogs..... what do you guys think? are they worth it or should I just let them pass?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160568398984&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## belleism

so confusing...if i want a lita paint...should i get a 6 or 6.5?
http://www.solestruck.com/jeffrey-campbell-lita-paint-black-multi/index.html

i fit into 6 or 6.5.
for european closed toe i fit into 6.5, if it's opened toe i get a 6.
i am a bit wide...but not too much.


----------



## Mia Bella

belleism said:


> so confusing...if i want a lita paint...should i get a 6 or 6.5?
> http://www.solestruck.com/jeffrey-campbell-lita-paint-black-multi/index.html
> 
> i fit into 6 or 6.5.
> for european closed toe i fit into 6.5, if it's opened toe i get a 6.
> i am a bit wide...but not too much.



I'm a true 8.5 in sandals, pumps, platforms and flip-flops. For boots I usually go up to 9 since they're a fully enclosed shoe that sometimes requires a sock or tights. I have the *JC Pixie* that I bought in a 9 and they're perfect. I wear a pair of very thin trouser socks with them for comfort (since I don't like going bare) and the fit is great.


----------



## belleism

Mia Bella said:


> I'm a true 8.5 in sandals, pumps, platforms and flip-flops. For boots I usually go up to 9 since they're a fully enclosed shoe that sometimes requires a sock or tights. I have the *JC Pixie* that I bought in a 9 and they're perfect. I wear a pair of very thin trouser socks with them for comfort (since I don't like going bare) and the fit is great.



thank you so much. i've seen pictures of girls wearing jc shoes and they look very roomy. hahah thank you again!!!


----------



## w_cheang

Has anyone here purchased the metal toe slingback oxford? My feet are kind of wide so I'm wondering whether I should order a half size bigger for them. (They look a quite chunky so I'm not sure whether they're typically small.)

Here's how they look like: http://coolspotters.com/shoes/jeffrey-campbell-metal-toe-slingback-oxford


----------



## Crys1018

i would like to get a Jeffrey Campbell BRIT FUR, it is a boots with fur inside.
(http://www.singer22.com/brit-fur.html)

i wear size 8 normally, do i need to go for a size up? (there is no half size i guess)

thanks


----------



## vhxle

Okay I know this thread is pretty old but I didn't want to start a new one yet in cause somebody reads this since it is relative to the question I want to ask. 
See, I'm in LOVE with these boots (Jeffrey Campbell's Desmond boots) the ONLY size left is an 8 and i can usually fit 6.5-7.5 depending on the shoes. Does anyone know the sizing in general for JC or these??


----------



## clodagh20

Hello, I desperatly want a pair of Lita's by JC, found a pair on a website in England and they have been reduced to £50!!!!! ($80), but they are only available in a size 7 and I am normally a size 6  is there any hope of these fitting?

Thank you for your help x


----------



## rhinabi

clodagh20 said:
			
		

> Hello, I desperatly want a pair of Lita's by JC, found a pair on a website in England and they have been reduced to £50!!!!! ($80), but they are only available in a size 7 and I am normally a size 6  is there any hope of these fitting?
> 
> Thank you for your help x



I think they will be too big. I am a size 7 and I can wear mine with thick socks. Have you ever tried ordering through revolve clothing? They give 30% off to first time buyers.


----------



## f3ist

I got the Litas in a US 7 and I'm a usual UK 4 / EUR 37-37.5. I would say that the US 7 fits me perfectly with and without socks and are by far the most comfortable platforms I've ever owned.


----------



## modanhoney

I wear 6 - 6.5 but for Jeffrey Campbell shoes most of the time I have to go a half size up.

Love his shoes!


----------



## Qwerty321

Can someone please help me find "wrecker" jeffrey campbell heels in a dark brown size 6-6.5. Trying to get them for my gf and hope this forum can help. Looked all over no luck and being a guy don't know anywhere else to go. Thanks.


----------



## yyz

Qwerty321 said:


> Can someone please help me find "wrecker" jeffrey campbell heels in a dark brown size 6-6.5. Trying to get them for my gf and hope this forum can help. Looked all over no luck and being a guy don't know anywhere else to go. Thanks.



*Hi Qwerty123!
I think you are going to be out of luck as far as stores go.
The JC Wrecker was a Boot from the 2010 fall season.
So they are sold out of every store.
Your only chance is going to be to find a pair on Ebay.
Sorry I didn't have any better news for you!
But Im sure if you keep looking a pair may pop up from time to time!
*


----------



## Qwerty321

yyz said:


> *Hi Qwerty123!
> I think you are going to be out of luck as far as stores go.
> The JC Wrecker was a Boot from the 2010 fall season.
> So they are sold out of every store.
> Your only chance is going to be to find a pair on Ebay.
> Sorry I didn't have any better news for you!
> But Im sure if you keep looking a pair may pop up from time to time!
> *



Dang, yeah ive tried ebay and just about anything else possible. 
Well thank you for letting me know, ill just keep looking.


----------



## yyz

Qwerty321 said:


> Dang, yeah ive tried ebay and just about anything else possible.
> Well thank you for letting me know, ill just keep looking.



*Sorry I didnt have better News for you!
But I do know the JC's turnover quite a bit on Ebay..
So I sure you will come across a pair in time on there.  *


----------



## rachelsmith16

Hi! I just came across these shoes and I'm ordering them online.. Never owned jc shoes.
 I usually wear 8.5-9 mostly 8.5 but sometimes it's tight at the toe, since these are open toe and really open will I be ok with 8.5? Or will be feet slide over?


----------



## all7s

I find the Ibiza labeled Jeffrey Campbell shoes to often run small. Sometimes by half a size or more. The Havana labeled ones are usually spot on in sizing to just a bit loose.

I think I found a picture of that sandal elsewhere, the Dodge Fringe, and it appears to be Ibiza written on the sole. I dont have any JC sandals but I would suggest sizing up half a size.


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

Hi. I am in the same situation as you. I never owned JC shoes before and I'm a 8-9.5 (mostly 9) depending on the shoe. I bought a pair of closed toe boots size 8 and they fit perfectly! So I'd recommend a 8.5. Does this store have free returns/exchanges? If so, then it would be fine if the 8.5 don't fit so you can exchange for a 9. Also, you can buy both and return the one that don't work out...another option would be calling customer service and asking them what size would be best. HTH


----------



## Jaded81

Anyone here purchased these?


----------



## all7s

Very cute shoes! Sorry, I dont have an idea on how the sizing runs for Jeffrey Campbell shoes with "Jeffrey Campbell" on the inner sole. Since the shoe has a fairly tapered end you might consider going up half a size if you find you are sometimes between sizes. 

Good luck and I hope to hear how they fit!


----------

